# pharmacology



## alveena (Dec 29, 2009)

hi ... i need good website for pharmacology..specially these topics variation in drug response and pharmcokinectic n pharmcodynamics...as early as possible


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

epocrates.com


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2007)

The topics of pharmacodynamics and pharmacokinectics are very well explained in kaplan video lectures of pharmacology


----------



## alveena (Dec 29, 2009)

hi..thanks Faizan


----------

